# Do I have IBS?



## erlamimi (Aug 18, 2017)

No I haven't discussed this with my doctor, but I will at my next appointment. That being said, I'm wondering if I have IBS. I've been experiencing these symptoms for a few years. I have had a routine colonoscopy due to my age (57) within these years and nothing was found. I can be fine for months and then I start developing diarrhea and this can last for up to a week. It doesn't put me down, I can still work and do my normal routine. I get some cramps and feel a bit bloated and my stomach just feels off and maybe some minor back pain. Is there something over the counter that I should try? Foods that I should avoid. Any help is appreciated.


----------

